# Free Camping in Valencia



## HIPPYLADSPAIN (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm Lee originally from Scotland, single, gay and 39 and have recently bought some land and quickly acquired a band of locally abandoned dogs for which I'm trying to build kennels and the like. There is a growing problem in Spain!! It’s very concerning.

This is a kind of 'Good Life' volunteering opportunity!! The plan is to be growing our own food on 3000 square meters of lovely Spanish Campo. Looking and helping to re home the dogs in our care. We are in the heart of Xativa, and 20 mins from Valencia City Centre. I have facilities for camping here so your accommodation will be free together with breakfast each day. We also have a bar onsite with cheap meals and drinks.

If your looking for a challenge this summer and to give something back in a friendly hippy kind of camp then send me your details and the dates you can help. I will gladly collect you from either Alicante or Valencia Airports. 



Lee


----------



## kenspain (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Lee I am about 30min drive from you how long have you lived there before I moved I lived near Barx to  just outside Alcoy. Ken:cheers:


----------



## ghecco (Jul 5, 2011)

*Free camping*

Hi Lee. I'm Csaba from Hungary. I came across Italy by bicycle and now spending some time in Barcelona and the surroundings. I'm looking for a job in Spain to spend a few months living here experiencing the mediterranean lifestyle. Barcelona is a bit too crowded and also expensive, I was thinking of searching for employment in Valencia, also it's a place I haven't seen before.What you wrote was very interesting for me. I would be glad to help you out and work with you, I just need to get to Valencia. Either I ride there or take a train. Do you still have the option you mentioned? 
I added you as a friend since I couldn't see any further contact details in your profile.
I look forward hearing from you!
Cheers


----------



## DTDog (Jul 6, 2011)

hi Lee.

Good luck with the project.

We go down to Villena to visit family each year. Would love to pop by when we next go down to see how you're doing.


----------



## Danielle (Mar 20, 2018)

*Hey*

HELLO LEE, 

I would be very interested in helping . My name is Danielle I am a teacher, youth worker, very easy going I fly tomorrow to Madrid, the train to Valencia few days after. I have a tent etc. How can we make this happen? I will try to send a second email with some information...

Dani







HIPPYLADSPAIN said:


> I'm Lee originally from Scotland, single, gay and 39 and have recently bought some land and quickly acquired a band of locally abandoned dogs for which I'm trying to build kennels and the like. There is a growing problem in Spain!! It’s very concerning.
> 
> This is a kind of 'Good Life' volunteering opportunity!! The plan is to be growing our own food on 3000 square meters of lovely Spanish Campo. Looking and helping to re home the dogs in our care. We are in the heart of Xativa, and 20 mins from Valencia City Centre. I have facilities for camping here so your accommodation will be free together with breakfast each day. We also have a bar onsite with cheap meals and drinks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 20, 2018)

Danielle said:


> HELLO LEE,
> 
> I would be very interested in helping . My name is Danielle I am a teacher, youth worker, very easy going I fly tomorrow to Madrid, the train to Valencia few days after. I have a tent etc. How can we make this happen? I will try to send a second email with some information...
> 
> Dani



I don't think you will get a reply from him, the thread is seven years old and he only made one post


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 20, 2018)

Often wonder why people have to state they gay,zif i care but maybe a badge of honer.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 21, 2018)

Lee best wishes with such a worthwhile project.


----------

